
Elon Musk promised ventilators, but delivered sleep apnea machines - velmu
https://ftalphaville.ft.com/2020/04/01/1585782924000/Elon-Musk-promised-ventilators--These-are-BPAP-machines-/
======
samizdis
De-paywalled: [https://archive.is/ANdKO](https://archive.is/ANdKO)

